# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Cranio sacrale therapie?

## Mette

Hoi,

Mijn paard krijgt binnenkort een behandeling cranio sacrale therapie.
Nu was mijn vraag of er hier mensen zijn die (zelf) ervaring hebben met deze behandeling en wat de effecten waren.

Groetjes
Mette

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Mette,

Jammer dat er nog niet op gereageerd is  :Frown: 
Heeft je paard de behandeling inmiddels al gehad?
* Zembla heeft een uitzending aan gewijd over risico's van Cranio sacrale therapie zie http://player.omroep.nl/?aflID=10542822 en op de site van Zembla staan over die uitzending/dit onderwerp positieve en negatieve berichten.
* Hier staan ervaringen van mensen.
* Hier staan ervaringen van mensen.
* Hier staat informatie over hoe ze dat bij paarden doen, maar ik kon geen links vinden over ervaringen van baasjes mbt hoe hun paard na een behandeling deed.
Ik hoop dat het werkt voor jou paard!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

